# Axle codes...



## 81pickup (Jan 15, 2002)

I want to know what kind of rear end my truck has in it. I scraped off all the crud and found three numbers. The first is: GM32. That is stamped on the axle tube right beside the center section on the passenger side. On the drivers side there are two more numbers. They are: 1254333 
and there is a small tag screwed on that says: D31. Any one know what they mean, or where I can find out??

Thanks...


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

If the build tag is still in the glove box,it will tell you waht ratio is was built with,if its just a letter/number tell me what it is.


----------



## 81pickup (Jan 15, 2002)

Well, for one thing the build sheet is allmost completely unreadable. For another, how can I be sure it is still the original rear end??? I will check the sheet and see what I can find. It has the list of option codes and there are a lot; almost 20 in total. But wouldn't the numbers on the axle tell you something? There must be a website that has all the codes. I'll let you know what I find

Thanks John...

Erik.


----------



## 81pickup (Jan 15, 2002)

Hey John... there's nothing about the rear end on the sheet in the glove box. (at least nothing readable.) Just the option codes which i can't read becase it got wet and all the ink ran... Where else can I find this info????


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Sorry,if you cant read them,forget it, dont waste to much time,for 45 minutes work,you can buy a tube of RTV black,3 quarts of 90 wt,go and pop the diff cover off,and count the gear teeth,then divide them to find out what you have.to get an estimate,you can jack up the truck,if you have a posi rear,throw it in neatral,have someone mark the drivshaft with a grease pencil or paint,and count the # of times it turns for one revolution of the tire.If it turns 4 times,and a little more,you got a 4.10, ,3 and a 1/2 is a 3.42 in a Gm,3 and 3/4 is a 3.73 Good luck


----------



## bgblck 454 (Feb 28, 2002)

eric,
have you tried calling a chevy dealer with those codes? they will be able to tell you what it is with all of those numbers. also you could try to call some of the bigger truck parts stores. they may be able to help you out. good luck

~kurt
keep the greasy side down


----------

